# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Project "Virtopsy", Institute of Forensic Medicine, University of Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - virtopsy.com

youtube.com/VirtopsyProject

facebook.com/virtopsyProject

----------


## Airicist

The Virtobot System 

 Uploaded on Feb 21, 2010




> The Virtobot system performing a Virtual Autopsy
> 
> Copyright Institute of Forensic Medicine, University of Bern, Switzerland

----------

